# Last minute advice needed for stressful situation



## 19694 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi All,I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this in, but figured since anxiety is playing a big role, it's the best place. I'm faced with an extremely crazy day tomorrow, which will be repeated Friday and I'm getting anxious about how to deal with crohn's symptoms in the midst of it. I have back-to-back presentations scheduled for 5+ hours and I'm presenting the last 4 hours of them (which means no chance of slipping out of the room if needed). Friday's schedule is a little better, but I'll still be required to present for either 3 or 4 hours straight. A somewhat mild flare started over the weekend (I'm sure anxiety about this week didn't help). The past few days, I've tried to relax and stick to safe foods, but my stomach's not been good tonight. About the only way I can think to get through tomorrow and Friday's marathon presentation sessions is not eating beforehand, but even that's not a guarantee (nor is it great for mental clarity). Surely there has to be another option? Any advice is much appreciated.Thanks in advance,Melissa


----------



## 13298 (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry that you are having trouble with you stomach. I have been having awful ibs pain and issues tonight. Finally for the first time myself into taking medicine for the first time. I know how it feels to be so anxious. I know its easier said than done but you have to psych yourself out. Pray if you are a christian or meditate. Take some meds before your meeting and believe in yourself. Now all I have to do is follow my own advice. I am praying for you.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Tums and Imodium may help you through. I don't have Crohn's, so I'm not sure what's really going on with you. Breathe deeply, imagine only the best outcome! Good luck. I feel for you.


----------



## 19694 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Scared and Gret. I'll try your suggestions. Some things actually got moved around, so it's not nearly as bad (*only* 3 hours with a one hour break inbetween each presentation today). Friday will now be the killer day, but I'm figuring if I can get through today, that should give me more confidence about getting through longer sessions on Friday.Melissa


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Melissa, How did it go??? Hope all is well.


----------



## 19694 (Dec 1, 2005)

In the end things went pretty well. I'm not quite sure why but my stomach behaved itself when I needed it to . (A few hours before and after are another story.) Things were pretty hectic right before the first two sessions so I didn't have time to worry much or take any prevantive measures like rolaids or immodium. I still might try on or both on Friday though. Given today's results, I'm not as nervous about the longer session on Friday now.Melissa


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

It helps to get through an incident successfully. Now you'll have some confidence about Friday. I don't know why we get ourselves all worked up like this. I'm still trying to get the nerve to call for a dentist appointment! Good luck on Friday, Melissa.


----------

